# Punddamilla Nyererei Ruti Island ratio



## dmoreken (Apr 2, 2011)

I have these guys and have now had to get them their own tank had them in a peacock/hap all male but the one male was to hard on the other fish . So I have 90 gal with 1m/5f and need to put this other male in there!!! Is there enough females for both males and what kind of aggression will occur with the addition of this new male to male battle for control? Dont want to loss any fish and have fry just waitting for them to grow before I can add more female to have enough females for the males. :-? 
Can I get some feed back because I have to get this other male out of my male show tank he is to controlling :x


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

I'd put a lot of rocks in the tank and try it - sounds like a better option that getting stress/illness in an all male hap/peacock tank...

I had two Ruti Island males that pretty much ignored each other with just 4 females with no problems in a 75, I know this is atypical however.

My guess is either one of the males will lose or they each stake out half the tank and harass the girls from both sides.

Good Luck.


----------



## dmoreken (Apr 2, 2011)

OK thanks for the input I will guess I have to try at some point correct


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd sell the extra. When I had two males they had each other just slightly tattered all the time.


----------



## dmoreken (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey dj you are right put them together today and they battled had to break up the fin tearring match and put one in reptile box that sits in the aquarium and the loose one is right there at the box trying to lip lock so I will sell the one and just keep one male till the juvi's grow out


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

dmoreken said:


> Hey dj you are right put them together today and they battled had to break up the fin tearring match and put one in reptile box that sits in the aquarium and the loose one is right there at the box trying to lip lock so I will sell the one and just keep one male till the juvi's grow out


So it was option one, sorry...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Hey worth a try. Conversely, even though I know it is not likely to work I am going to "try" my extra male in the hap/peacock tank. They are so beautiful, you just don't want to give them up.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> Hey worth a try. Conversely, even though I know it is not likely to work I am going to "try" my extra male in the hap/peacock tank. They are so beautiful, you just don't want to give them up.


My Pseudotropheus sp. ''Minutus Tanzania'' Manda (think C afra for all intents and purposes), in the all male tank has a rock pile he protects pretty adamantly, but won't chase anyone more than 6in from it, I think you are definitely able to get away with more in a 6ft tank.

I had 3 male Ptyochromis sp. "Hippo Point Salmon" males in with Hap/Peacock groups (Again, think C afra as far as aggression) and the only ones they bothered were the Kyoga Flamebacks - I am assuming because of the red, all 3 males were completely fired up the entire time, worth a try in my book because there does seem to be quite a range of aggression with the Victorians I've had vs. what I have read about them.

Please report back on it DJ...


----------



## dmoreken (Apr 2, 2011)

I also have a pair of Flame backs and the P. Nyererei kept chasing the males as well as a thickskin Obliq all in a peacock/hap 125gal all male. By far the p.nyererei are about the means fish I have ever kept sorry they are right up there with the mbuna's but like DJ noted are so pretty u have or want to try and fit them in somewhere. The only fish I have that will not run from them is a Telmatochromis Temporalis from Lake Tanz is a shell dweller. And I have the P.nyererei in two species the Ruti's and the Anchor's and both are equally aggressive


----------

